# Convert Rotor to Spray



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

I currently have irrigation in my backyard. I have about 1000-1100 sq ft of turf. It is a bit oddly shaped. Currently the system is using Hunter PGP ADJ rotors around the yard to provide coverage. I've never really liked it cause they seem like overkill for the space.

I believe there are around 7 of these to cover the area. Attached is a diagram I got from the irrigation company that installed in many years ago before I owned the home.

I was hoping to replace them with MP Rotators but the pro-spray nozzles require 1/2 inlets. The PGP ADJ have 3/4 inlets. I dug one up and it looks like they have a elbow with a barb fitting on one side and 3/4 inch male threaded on the other.

I dug one up and this is what they have attached to the poly...
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/products/lawn-irrigation/fittings/poly-fittings/insert-elbows/insert-fitting-1413-007


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Replace the 3/4" barbs for 1/2" barbs. Set the body heights. Done.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

If you don't want to dig up and replace the barbs, you could use adapters like the one shown here:
https://www.supplyhouse.com/Spears-446-074-1-2-x-3-4-PVC-Sch-40-Male-x-Female-Adapter


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

ScottieBones said:


> If you don't want to dig up and replace the barbs, you could use adapters like the one shown here:
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Spears-446-074-1-2-x-3-4-PVC-Sch-40-Male-x-Female-Adapter


I just did this on one zone and it works perfectly. The added height from the adapter makes up for the shorter mp rotators, if those are what you were looking to switch to...


----------

